# Did Garbanzo and RantingRich get kicked out and if so why?



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

What happened to RantingRich and Garbanzo? Did they run afoul of the site's rules? I have a suspicion they are the same person given the content of the posts. I'm trying to figure out where is the line that shouldn't be crossed that would get me kicked off. . Thanks. Tom


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I think Ranting Rich became Garbanzo who became Woodworm1984 and is still on here. I THINK!

Everyone is Yakking about it on this Post http://lumberjocks.com/topics/86778

I'm still trying to figure out why "They" would Delete 4 of my COMPLIMENTARY Posts on Mr. XXX's Projects without Telling or Advising me that they Were Going To/Did Do It Just because Mr. Psycho XXX and I had a falling out and HE asked "Them" to do it. I enquired as to why but did not receive any kind of a Satisfactory Explanation.

IT SHOUL NOT HAVE BEEN DONE! PERIOD! This "Be Nice To Everyone" is more than enough to TRY and deal with, without this Behind Your Back CENSORSHIP going on also. Is that "Being Nice"


> ?


As for the 1 or 3 Guys It's a Tad to Complex for me ….LOL..

Link to Woodworms Home Page is HERE: http://lumberjocks.com/woodworm1984

Picture of is below.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Lol. I commented on that thread as wel but i got lost in the discussion re IP adresses. I'm new to this site and I'm still trying to figure out the rules of engagement and trying to stay well clear of the line that would get me kicked off the site.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Rick, sounds like he had you "retro-blocked". You pissed him off so much that he had your *previous* posts removed! Some people are just sensitive like that. (They also tend to have long "block lists"). Just let it go. It should be enough for you to know that you're the better man because *you *would never interfere with anybody's speaking his mind.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Rick, sounds like he had you "retro-blocked". You pissed him off so much that he had your *previous* posts removed! Some people are just sensitive like that. (They also tend to have long "block lists"). Just let it go. It should be enough for you to know that you re the better man because *you *would never interfere with anybody s speaking his mind.
> 
> - Picklehead


Picklehead:

I had no intention of Pissing him off. I made a statement on one of his comments correcting obviously wrongful information he had posted on someone else's Post. He went ballistic on site! I told him I had no intention of upsetting him by my correction and apologized if I did so.

I stopped there. He didn't He sent me a PM that would curl your hair. Most of it was a bunch of lies and I've never seen the "F" word used so often on one Huge PM or I'd post it here.

Then he blocked me. I did not block him. By accident I saw that he had My Complimentary Comments removed from 4/5 of his Projects/Postings. He also knew that I had Downloaded a few of his many pictures of himself and demanded that I delete them. I didn't. He's also been off of here for quite some time now.

"Some people are just sensitive like that.". That's a good enough reason for "Management" to go behind my back and delete My comments at His request? I don't think so!

I don't know what "retro block" even means. Yes. He has a long Block List. In case you're referring to me. I have 4 people blocked. You're no longer one of them.

"Interfere with anybody speaking their mind". Unless it's some sort of "Smart Ass" comment, or once again "Wrongful Information" or just pure BS! Some of us do things like that.

Please excuse me it my Caps bother you. I also do things like that, now and then.

Than you for your concern. ;-0

Me

[image removed]


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I respectfully rectract my snarkiness. Happy woodworking.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, That was the way I first received it. In my opinion only and given that I've been on here for 5 years, the site is not what it use to be.

We use to have a lot of FUN on here along with a lot of really good technical expertise. The vast majority of the "Good Guys" (Sorry …LOL..) have left here.

I have no desire to contribute to whatever negative aspects are, or might be contributing to that.

I can go on YouTube and let loose on all the Trolls, use all the "off color" words and expressions that I care to.

Good Therapy, I guess ;-}

Thank you for your retraction. That was very decent of you and much appreciated. The sign of a true Gentleman. I Hope that wasn't an insult. ;-}

Stay safe and healthy.

Regards: Rick


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

"given that I've been on here for 5 years, the site is not what it use to be."

Yeah, those were the days… Back then is when people would say they would never block anybody.
My how times change…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> "given that I've been on here for 5 years, the site is not what it use to be."
> 
> Yeah, those were the days… Back then is when people would say they would never block anybody.
> My how times change…
> ...


Oh Boy. Here we go again.

368 Days does not equal 5 Years. "Back then is when people would say they would never block anybody. My how times change…" Or does the  indicate that this is suppose to be some sort of a "Pun"?

YOU also are no longer Blocked. Maybe I …......Never mind.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

People do leave and come back. Just sayin.
I could have been around at the time Abbott was, and Neil, and so-Cal, and Dave Richards, and many many of the others that are no longer here.
Way before Stumpy. 
Or I could have looked on the jocks page and be making this all up…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay. Thank you.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It was awesome when he tried to sneak onto knotscotts rigid post. THAT was PRETTY FUNNY if I MUST say so.

He may be gone for now, but he is one persistent bastard.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rick, Remain calm. These VIs just do stuff like that to get a response. If it works, they'll do it again! And again!


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

> Rick, Remain calm. These VIs just do stuff like that to get a response. If it works, they ll do it again! And again!
> 
> - gfadvm


Ouch! Just want to be clear if that was directed at me?


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Rick *is *remaining amazingly calm. I find it calming.

PS: What's a VI? (hope I didn't just set myself up)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

VI = village idiot

Iwud4u, It's directed at those who just aren't happy unless they are kicking the hornet's nest.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, I did ask. I'm going back to thinking it means "six".


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

> VI = village idiot
> 
> Iwud4u, It s directed at those who just aren t happy unless they are kicking the hornet s nest.
> 
> - gfadvm


Well, seeing how you didn't say it wasn't, I'll assume that it was.
Coming from you, that hurts.
If speaking my mind upsets the flow and makes me the VI I will leave…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I wud4u, I assumed you knew it wasn't directed at you! I don't put you in the VI class. Sorry for the misunderstanding. See how these things get misconstrued when you can't look at the other guy's face when communicating?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

So do we have six village idiots?
Just having fun ,don't mind me.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> It was awesome when he tried to sneak onto knotscotts rigid post. THAT was PRETTY FUNNY if I MUST say so.
> 
> He may be gone for now, but he is one persistent bastard.
> 
> - TheFridge


Not seeing Ranting Rich's avatarriceless.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

"I wud4u, I assumed you knew it wasn't directed at you!"

Now *I'M* hurt. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I live in the country so phew I'm not a VI. I thought it meant Virgin Islands.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Yup …. that's one of the problems with the Internet. You can't put "tone of voice" into the written word.

UNLESS you use capitals , or *BOLD *text


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Man, now I dont know *WHO* he's making fun of! I have half a mind to remain hurt. Good thing I only *have *half a mind.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> VI = village idiot
> 
> Iwud4u, It s directed at those who just aren t happy unless they are kicking the hornet s nest.
> 
> - gfadvm


"VI" seems to be a phrase from the "country" side of the social spectrum. No insult intended, believe me! This is because if you go to the "big city", there are so many people that act like that, that singling out that one "idiot" is virtually impossible. I lived in a small town of 2000 in rural Idaho in the mid-'70s, and there was really only room for one VI.

Ranting Rich and Garbanzoslasvegas were the same person? Guess I'm not on here enough to sort the wheat from the chaff, anymore. At least I had already learned not to look at that whining stuff.

Tom- as far as why a person may be evicted, just go look at the vapidity of the posts. If you still have a hard time with figuring it out, ...


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Dark_Lightning, I'm pretty country. (Is that the PC term for ***********************************?)


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> VI = village idiot
> 
> Iwud4u, It s directed at those who just aren t happy unless they are kicking the hornet s nest.
> 
> ...


He made another. Called woodworm24 or something.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*"He made another. Called woodworm24 or something."*

Link Is HERE
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Dark_Lightning, I m pretty country. (Is that the PC term for ***********************************?)
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy, you are a pretty down-to-earth guy. Not sure how that equates to "red-neck", though, as that name generally applies to the uneducated…and a DVM is far from uneducated.

Interestingly enough, "woodworm1984" does look like "Ranting Rich". Weird.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL, I guess what goes around comes around. Last time I looked Rick has me blocked.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> LOL, I guess what goes around comes around. Last time I looked Rick has me blocked.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Yea! You still are. *EDIT: Just now Un-Blocked You* Can you blame me when you Continually Post Comments like this? Follow me around waiting for another opportunity to post one of these Meaningless Comments. What does "What goes around comes around." mean.

You think someone above is talking about me? VI is me? NOT! Please do explain your comments. I'll watch for your answer. I'll even Un-Block you so nothing is in the way. *DONE!*

Have a nice day.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> LOL, I guess what goes around comes around. Last time I looked Rick has me blocked.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


I just stated a true fact. I don't follow you around I just happen to read many of the same post you do.

I have a habit of saying what I think.

I don't care if you block me. I haven't lost any sleep over it.

And just for the record I've never block anyone on any forum in my life. Hell, I wouldn't even block you. LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> LOL, I guess what goes around comes around. Last time I looked Rick has me blocked.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


What true fact? *"What goes around comes around"?* You didn't tell me what that is suppose to mean. Did You!

*"I have a habit of saying what I think."* No kidding. That's exactly why I get fed up with your Negative, Sarcastic, Comments directed at me, that you can't even explain. I have NEVER received a Positive/Joking Comment from you.

Please do a little more thinking in the Future, before you Post something to/about me.Thank You.

I don't care about Blocking either. The only time it "Blocks" is if the Author of the Post has you Blocked, therefore you can't comment on that Post. (And PM's I think) It doesn't prevent you from Commenting to me as you did above. It's not my Post.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

The true fact was "Last time I looked Rick has me blocked".

"What goes around, comes around" this means what every you do (good or bad) will eventually come back to you. You block some, some will block you or have post deleted.

The results of things that one has done will someday have an effect on the person who started the events. So he finally gets to see the results of his activities. What goes around, comes around. Now he is the victim of his own policies. Whatever goes around comes around.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Where's Rodney when you need him?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Good response Rick. Keep your cool and move on.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Andy. I just did "Move On".

Hope all is good with You & Yours.

Regards: Rick


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rick, We're good. And still SnipSmart free thanks to you!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> What happened to RantingRich and Garbanzo? Did they run afoul of the site s rules? I have a suspicion they are the same person given the content of the posts. I m trying to figure out where is the line that shouldn t be crossed that would get me kicked off. . Thanks. Tom
> 
> - ElChe


We simply expect our members to treat each other with respect.
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/42535


----------



## OldRocker (May 15, 2014)

You'll know you've gone too far when you piss off the right person…. who that person is depends on what day and time it is. Then, you won't be able to post anything. NOTHING. Until you sign up again.


----------

